# At a loss of what to do



## Eagleclaws (May 17, 2013)

http://s291.photobucket.com/user/Eagleclaws_Skyrider/library/Kitchen?sort=3&page=1

Above is a link to three pictures of the end of a decorative runner in my kitchen. What it ran into was another set of cabinets that I removed to open up the kitchen space. What I can not figure out is how to dress up the end of the run. It goes all the way around the kitchen and dead ends into the wall at the entrance to the kitchen. You can see the outline of the old cabinet in the ceiling. I will have to fix the popcorn but that is a different project. I plan on painting all the molding so cutting the stained molding is not a problem. Any ideas on how to make these two different moldings end at the corner of the half round corner shelf which I made and put in place of the old cabinet, look decent?

The 1 x 2 is what was left after I removed the cabinet. It is covering a hole at that end of the run.
Any suggestion would be welcomed.
Thanks in advance for your time and efforts,
Harold


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Eagleclaws said:


> http://s291.photobucket.com/user/Eagleclaws_Skyrider/library/Kitchen?sort=3&page=1
> 
> Above is a link to three pictures of the end of a decorative runner in my kitchen. What it ran into was another set of cabinets that I removed to open up the kitchen space. What I can not figure out is how to dress up the end of the run. It goes all the way around the kitchen and dead ends into the wall at the entrance to the kitchen. You can see the outline of the old cabinet in the ceiling. I will have to fix the popcorn but that is a different project. I plan on painting all the molding so cutting the stained molding is not a problem. Any ideas on how to make these two different moldings end at the corner of the half round corner shelf which I made and put in place of the old cabinet, look decent?
> 
> ...


Make a curved crown

This is a procedure to make curved moulding, that is of any profile. If what you want is larger or longer than the solid stock you have, or it's too much to make it out of solid stock, this might work for you. I came up with this method many years ago out of necessity, with excellent results. The idea with this is you will be needing two (2) lengths of identical moulding "A" and "B", to make curved piece "C". Keep in mind this is a lamination method and the final moulding will have varied grain due to it being laminated from two different pieces of wood.

As you see in the drawings, "C" is cut to be glued up and installed along its left side. You can start with buying two identical pieces of moulding or make them. The drawings for this explanation are segmented into 1/8" sections, to facilitate the use of an 1/8" kerf cut. Most woods will bend well in 1/8" thickness. Each segment of "A" and "B" represent a "save" or "saw kerf".

The cross hatched segments represent a "saw kerf". So, after slicing on the TS the segments of both "A" and "B", you will save the segments "a" from "B", "b" from "A", "c" from "B", "d" from "A", etc, for the rest of the profile.

When you have the "saved" segments they will get glued up to form "C" moulding. They can be glued up and clamped all at once or a few at a time. It's imperative to align the moulding up so the profile will be consistent.

Taller curves can be created by just vertically stacking one or more profiles, provided you have made forms for the moulding to glue to. Segments that are covered by another segment can be pin nailed if necessary.
.


























.


----------



## Eagleclaws (May 17, 2013)

I could not figure out how the post was supposed to work in this instance.
But here is a picture of what I did to make it work.
I chiseled the 2 x 4 out and installed a piece I cut from my table saw that fit tightly into the space, this way I had a flat area that matched the surrounding cabinet and corner shelf. Then I just replaced the trim and added a corner turn ending into the ceiling. The top molding I cut square, I will back fill the little bit of opening at the end, once it is painted it will all match. A little wood filler to fill in the gaps around the cabinets, nothing was square so it all ended up a little off in places. Not professional by any means. My wife will chose a trim to go in the box so ti should look nice once it is all finished. What do you think?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The post detailed how to take an existing moulding and duplicate it to make it curve. I would have just continued the crown and curved it around the cabinet.


















.


----------



## Eagleclaws (May 17, 2013)

cabinetman said:


> The post detailed how to take an existing moulding and duplicate it to make it curve. I would have just continued the crown and curved it around the cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I guess that's way above me, not sure without seeing it done once what you were wanted me to do. I am a visual learner, If I see it done I can duplicate it....usually...LOL. Thanks for trying, I will do a little more research on that technique.


----------

